# Debian+Apache+Tomcat+Java



## LordNikkon (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

habe mir Java (1.3),Apache(1.3.2), mod_jk, Tomcat4-webapps und Tomcat4 per apt (Debian3.0) installiert.

Dann hab ich nach der Anleitung von jsp-develop die nötigen Konfigurationen vorgenommen.
server.xml, httpd.conf,workers.properties,tomcat-users.xml

httpd.conf:

```
<IfModule !mod_jk.c>
LoadModule jk_module /usr/lib/apache/modules/mod_jk.so
</IfModule>

JkWorkersFile "/usr/lib/tomcat4/conf/jk/workers.properties"
JkLogFile "/usr/lib/tomcat4/logs/mod_jk.log"

JkLogLevel debug

//Nach dem DocumentRoot kommt noch:

JkMount /examples ajp13
JkMount /examples/* ajp13

JkMount /jk ajp13
JkMount /jk/* ajp13

JkMount /servlet ajp13
JkMount /servlet/* ajp13

JkMount /*.jsp ajp13
```


server.xml

```
//unter die Zeile "<Server port="8005" shutdown="SHUTDOWN" debug="0"></server>" 

  <Listener className="org.apache.ajp.tomcat4.config.ApacheConfig"
            modJk="/usr/lib/apache/modules/mod_jk.so"
            jkDebug="info"
            workersConfig="/usr/lib/tomcat4/conf/jk/workers.properties"
            jkLog="/usr/lib/tomcat4/logs/mod_jk.log"/>

// unter der Zeile "<Host name="localhost" debug="0" appBase="webapps" unpackWARs="true">" 

        <Listener className="org.apache.ajp.tomcat4.config.ApacheConfig"
        append="true" />
```


tomcat-verzeichnis/conf/jk/workers.properties

```
workers.tomcat_home=/usr/lib/tomcat4
workers.java_home=/usr/lib/j2se/1.3/
ps=\

worker.list=ajp13
worker.ajp13.port=8009
worker.ajp13.host=localhost
worker.ajp13.type=ajp13
worker.ajp13.lbfactor=1

worker.loadbalancer.type=lb
worker.loadbalancer.balanced_workers=ajp13
worker.inprocess.type=jni
worker.inprocess.class_path=$(workers.tomcat_home)$(ps)lib$(ps)tomcat.jar
worker.inprocess.cmd_line=start
worker.inprocess.jvm_lib=$(workers.java_home)$(ps)jre$(ps)bin$(ps)classic$(ps)jvm.dll
worker.inprocess.stdout=$(workers.tomcat_home)$(ps)logs$(ps)inprocess.stdout
worker.inprocess.stderr=$(workers.tomcat_home)$(ps)logs$(ps)inprocess.stderr
```

catalina.sh noch JAVA_HOME eingefügt.
in der tomcat-users.xml benutzer mit allen rechten eingefügt.
DocumentRoot: /var/www
webapps: /usr/lib/tomcat4/webapps

Dann Tomcat gestartet (catalina.sh start) und dann den Apache gestartet (apachectl start)

Nun kommen wir mal zu meinem Problem! Mein Server steht in Frankfurt, ich wohne in KA. Sprich ich kann nicht einfach mit http://localhost zugreifen, sondern muss über den Browser oder über ssh auf meinen Server (http://217.20.114.47, wenn es interessiert und mir nicht glaubt, das nix geht). leider bekomm ich,wenn ich auf die examples will die Meldung: Seite nicht gefunden also kein 404 Error vom Tomcat, sondern ein 500er Fehlermeldung --> Server-Misconfigured.
ZUgriff auf examples sollte eigentlich so gehen:  http://217.20.114.47/examples
hab dort auch eine index.html liegen, die eine liste anzeigt. Leider nicht. Habe aber das Verzeichnis in der httpd.conf gemountet!? 
Wenn ich den Tomcat direkt ansprechen will über http://217.20.114.47:8080/examples erhalte ich die standart ie Fehlerseite Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden. (kein 404)


Also, wenn sich jemand die mühe gemacht haben sollte und alles gelesen hat, BITTE um HILFE!

Danke.

greetz
l|N


----------



## LordNikkon (30. Juni 2004)

Hier noch meine
mod_jk.log


```
[Wed Jun 30 14:56:19 2004]  [jk_connect.c (233)]: jk_open_socket, connect() failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 14:56:19 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (676)]: Error connecting to tomcat. Tomcat is probably not started or is listenning on the wrong port. Failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 14:56:23 2004]  [jk_connect.c (233)]: jk_open_socket, connect() failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 14:56:23 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (676)]: Error connecting to tomcat. Tomcat is probably not started or is listenning on the wrong port. Failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004]  [jk_connect.c (233)]: jk_open_socket, connect() failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (676)]: Error connecting to tomcat. Tomcat is probably not started or is listenning on the wrong port. Failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (955)]: Error connecting to the Tomcat process.
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1309)]: sending request to tomcat failed in send loop. err=0
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004]  [jk_connect.c (233)]: jk_open_socket, connect() failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (676)]: Error connecting to tomcat. Tomcat is probably not started or is listenning on the wrong port. Failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (955)]: Error connecting to the Tomcat process.
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1309)]: sending request to tomcat failed in send loop. err=1
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004]  [jk_connect.c (233)]: jk_open_socket, connect() failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (676)]: Error connecting to tomcat. Tomcat is probably not started or is listenning on the wrong port. Failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (955)]: Error connecting to the Tomcat process.
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1309)]: sending request to tomcat failed in send loop. err=2
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1318)]: Error connecting to tomcat. Tomcat is probably not started or is listening on the wrong port. worker=ajp13 failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:35:46 2004] ajp13 admin.iq-nat.de 0.000461
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004]  [jk_connect.c (233)]: jk_open_socket, connect() failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (676)]: Error connecting to tomcat. Tomcat is probably not started or is listenning on the wrong port. Failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (955)]: Error connecting to the Tomcat process.
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1309)]: sending request to tomcat failed in send loop. err=0
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004]  [jk_connect.c (233)]: jk_open_socket, connect() failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (676)]: Error connecting to tomcat. Tomcat is probably not started or is listenning on the wrong port. Failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (955)]: Error connecting to the Tomcat process.
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1309)]: sending request to tomcat failed in send loop. err=1
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004]  [jk_connect.c (233)]: jk_open_socket, connect() failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (676)]: Error connecting to tomcat. Tomcat is probably not started or is listenning on the wrong port. Failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (955)]: Error connecting to the Tomcat process.
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1309)]: sending request to tomcat failed in send loop. err=2
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1318)]: Error connecting to tomcat. Tomcat is probably not started or is listening on the wrong port. worker=ajp13 failed errno = 111
[Wed Jun 30 16:36:14 2004] ajp13 admin.iq-nat.de 0.000468
[Wed Jun 30 17:34:36 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (614)]: In jk_uri_worker_map_t::map_uri_to_worker, wrong parameters
[Wed Jun 30 17:34:46 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (614)]: In jk_uri_worker_map_t::map_uri_to_worker, wrong parameters
```


naja, wenn ich das so lese werd ich noch dümmer als ich schon bin, ich weiß zwar jetzt das er den falschen port prüft, weil gestartet ist der Tomcat, aber das wars dann auch schon.


greetz
l|N


----------



## LordNikkon (1. Juli 2004)

Hab es jetzt hinbekommen, dass die jsp's ausgeführt werden, jedoch kann ich noch keine Servlets ausführen, bekomme immer den Fehler Seite nicht gefunden.

habe in der httpd.conf mein pfad zum projekt absolut gemountet-> jkMount.

in der server.xml host auf meinen virtualhost den ich erstellt habe (subdomain)
eingestellt und als documentbase den absoluten Pfad zum Projekt angegeben.

Wenn ich jedoch versuche über netstat zu checken ob der port 8009 irgendwie verwendet wird finde ich nix (netstat  | grep :8009). Eigentlich sollte dort ja der tomcat arbeiten....

Habe mir vielleicht gedacht, dass ich ihm irgendwie noch die web.xml bekanntmachen muss, jedoch wüsste ich nicht wie?

greetz
l|N


----------



## LordNikkon (1. Juli 2004)

verdammt die jsp's gehen doch nicht!

hab ne falsche jsp ins verzeichnis hochgeladen, welche kein jsp-code enthält, und deshalb, klarer weise angezeigt wird!

also steh ich wieder am Anfang, immerhin sieht meine jk.log besser aus!


```
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (118)]: Into wc_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (199)]: close_workers got 1 workers to destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (206)]: close_workers will destroy worker ajp13
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1461)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1468)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy up to 1 endpoint to close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (120)]: wc_close, done
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (190)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_free
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (441)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (118)]: Into wc_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (199)]: close_workers got 1 workers to destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (206)]: close_workers will destroy worker ajp13
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1461)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1468)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy up to 1 endpoint to close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (120)]: wc_close, done
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (190)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_free
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (441)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (118)]: Into wc_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (199)]: close_workers got 1 workers to destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (206)]: close_workers will destroy worker ajp13
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1461)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1468)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy up to 1 endpoint to close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (120)]: wc_close, done
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (190)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_free
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (441)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (118)]: Into wc_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (199)]: close_workers got 1 workers to destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (206)]: close_workers will destroy worker ajp13
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1461)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1468)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy up to 1 endpoint to close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (120)]: wc_close, done
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (190)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_free
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (441)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (118)]: Into wc_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (199)]: close_workers got 1 workers to destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (206)]: close_workers will destroy worker ajp13
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1461)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1468)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy up to 1 endpoint to close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (120)]: wc_close, done
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (190)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_free
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (441)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (118)]: Into wc_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (199)]: close_workers got 1 workers to destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (206)]: close_workers will destroy worker ajp13
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1461)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1468)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy up to 1 endpoint to close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (120)]: wc_close, done
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (190)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_free
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (441)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (118)]: Into wc_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (199)]: close_workers got 1 workers to destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (206)]: close_workers will destroy worker ajp13
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1461)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1468)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy up to 1 endpoint to close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (120)]: wc_close, done
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (190)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_free
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (441)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (118)]: Into wc_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (199)]: close_workers got 1 workers to destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (206)]: close_workers will destroy worker ajp13
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1461)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1468)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy up to 1 endpoint to close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (120)]: wc_close, done
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (190)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_free
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (441)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (118)]: Into wc_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (199)]: close_workers got 1 workers to destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (206)]: close_workers will destroy worker ajp13
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1461)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1468)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy up to 1 endpoint to close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (120)]: wc_close, done
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (190)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_free
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (441)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (118)]: Into wc_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (199)]: close_workers got 1 workers to destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (206)]: close_workers will destroy worker ajp13
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1461)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1468)]: Into jk_worker_t::destroy up to 1 endpoint to close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_worker.c (120)]: wc_close, done
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (190)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_free
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:44 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (441)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_close
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (172)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_alloc
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (375)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (396)]: jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, rule map size is 11
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (345)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, exact rule /usr/share/tomcat4/server/webapps/examples=ajp13 was added
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (321)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, match rule /usr/share/tomcat4/server/webapps/examples/=ajp13 was added
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (345)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, exact rule /usr/share/tomcat4/server/webapps/jk=ajp13 was added
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (321)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, match rule /usr/share/tomcat4/server/webapps/jk/=ajp13 was added
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (345)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, exact rule /cocoon=ajp13 was added
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (321)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, match rule /cocoon/=ajp13 was added
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (345)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, exact rule /usr/share/tomcat4/server/webapps/servlet=ajp13 was added
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (321)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, match rule /usr/share/tomcat4/server/webapps/servlet/=ajp13 was added
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (345)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, exact rule /usr/share/tomcat4/server/webapps/iq_cms=ajp13 was added
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (321)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, match rule /usr/share/tomcat4/server/webapps/iq_cms/=ajp13 was added
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (299)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, suffix rule /usr/share/tomcat4/server/webapps/.jsp=ajp13 was added
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (408)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, there are 11 rules
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (422)]: jk_uri_worker_map_t::uri_worker_map_open, done
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_worker.c (88)]: Into wc_open
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_worker.c (222)]: Into build_worker_map, creating 1 workers
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_worker.c (228)]: build_worker_map, creating worker ajp13
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_worker.c (148)]: Into wc_create_worker
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_worker.c (162)]: wc_create_worker, about to create instance ajp13 of ajp13
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_ajp13_worker.c (108)]: Into ajp13_worker_factory
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_worker.c (171)]: wc_create_worker, about to validate and init ajp13
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1343)]: Into jk_worker_t::validate
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1364)]: In jk_worker_t::validate for worker ajp13 contact is localhost:8009
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1397)]: Into jk_worker_t::init
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_ajp_common.c (1421)]: In jk_worker_t::init, setting socket timeout to 0
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_worker.c (187)]: wc_create_worker, done
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_worker.c (238)]: build_worker_map, removing old ajp13 worker 
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_worker.c (250)]: build_worker_map, done
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:45 2004]  [jk_worker.c (111)]: wc_open, done 1
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (486)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::map_uri_to_worker
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (500)]: Attempting to map URI '/'
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (618)]: jk_uri_worker_map_t::map_uri_to_worker, done without a match
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (486)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::map_uri_to_worker
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (500)]: Attempting to map URI '/index.html'
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (618)]: jk_uri_worker_map_t::map_uri_to_worker, done without a match
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (486)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::map_uri_to_worker
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (500)]: Attempting to map URI '/index.htm'
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (618)]: jk_uri_worker_map_t::map_uri_to_worker, done without a match
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (486)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::map_uri_to_worker
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (500)]: Attempting to map URI '/index.shtml'
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (618)]: jk_uri_worker_map_t::map_uri_to_worker, done without a match
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (486)]: Into jk_uri_worker_map_t::map_uri_to_worker
[Thu Jul 01 10:37:51 2004]  [jk_uri_worker_map.c (500)]: Attempting to map URI '/index.cgi'
```

Wo finde ich den meine catalina.log?
ich hab im tomcat/logs Verzeichnis eine catalina_2004_30_06.log aber eine catalina_log.txt oder so nicht...

Beim starten vom tomcat geb ich ein:
catalina.sh start
dann kommt:

```
Using CATALINA_BASE:   /usr/share/tomcat4
Using CATALINA_HOME:   /usr/share/tomcat4
Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /usr/share/tomcat4/temp
Using JAVA_HOME:       /usr/lib/j2se/1.3
```

und beim beenden durch catalina.sh stop kommt:

```
Using CATALINA_BASE:   /usr/share/tomcat4
Using CATALINA_HOME:   /usr/share/tomcat4
Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /usr/share/tomcat4/temp
Using JAVA_HOME:       /usr/lib/j2se/1.3
Catalina.stop: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:355)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:142)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:129)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:273)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:100)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.stop(Catalina.java:581)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.execute(Catalina.java:402)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.process(Catalina.java:180)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:203)
```

Ich denke mal er wird gar nicht erst gestartet, aber das würd ich gern irgendwie überprüfen jedoch hab ich kein plan wie und wo?

Hoffe das Hilft weiter!

Greetz
l|N

Also falls noch jemand den durchblick hat, bitte um antwort!


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Juli 2004)

Also zu allererst solltest du das jdk 1.3 gegen ein aktuelles eintauschen (1.4.x)
denn 1.3 ist alt und weniger performant.

catalina_2004_30_06.log
Das ist die logdatei vom 30.06.2004 du bist da schon richtig.


Wenn du das logfile postest können wir besser helfen


----------



## LordNikkon (1. Juli 2004)

Hier die vom 30.6:


```
Using CATALINA_BASE:   /var/lib/tomcat4
Using CATALINA_HOME:   /usr/share/tomcat4
Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /var/lib/tomcat4/temp
Using JAVA_HOME:       /usr/lib/j2se/1.3
Using Security Manager
Created MBeanServer with ID: 33f8f6:fd74d29d0f:-8000:mhaitz.vserver4free.de:1
[INFO] Http11Protocol - -Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on port 8180
Starting service Tomcat-Standalone
Apache Tomcat/4.1
[INFO] Http11Protocol - -Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on port 8180
[INFO] ChannelSocket - -JK2: ajp13 listening on 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0:8009
[INFO] JkMain - -Jk running ID=0 time=0/3616  config=/var/lib/tomcat4/conf/jk2.properties
Stopping service Tomcat-Standalone
[INFO] Http11Protocol - -Stoping http11 protocol on 8180 Catalina:type=ThreadPool,name=http8180
Using CATALINA_BASE:   /var/lib/tomcat4
Using CATALINA_HOME:   /usr/share/tomcat4
Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /var/lib/tomcat4/temp
Using JAVA_HOME:       /usr/lib/j2se/1.3
Using Security Manager
Created MBeanServer with ID: 33f8f6:fd74efbfaf:-8000:mhaitz.vserver4free.de:1
[INFO] Http11Protocol - -Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on port 8180
Starting service Tomcat-Standalone
Apache Tomcat/4.1
[INFO] Http11Protocol - -Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on port 8180
[INFO] ChannelSocket - -JK2: ajp13 listening on 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0:8009
[INFO] JkMain - -Jk running ID=0 time=1/4654  config=/var/lib/tomcat4/conf/jk2.properties
[ERROR] MsgAjp - -BAD packet signature 18245
47 45 54 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | GET ............
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
[ERROR] ThreadPool - -Caught exception (java.lang.NullPointerException) executing org.apache.jk.common.SocketConnection@465216, terminating thread
Created MBeanServer with ID: c1dd9:fd758941ca:-8000:mhaitz.vserver4free.de:1
[ERROR] MsgAjp - -BAD packet signature 18245
47 45 54 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | GET ............
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  | ................
[ERROR] ThreadPool - -Caught exception (java.lang.NullPointerException) executing org.apache.jk.common.SocketConnection@36101e, terminating thread
Starting service Tomcat-Apache
Apache Tomcat/4.1
StandardServer.await: create[8005]: java.net.BindException: Address already in use
java.net.BindException: Address already in use
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketBind(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(PlainSocketImpl.java:452)
	at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(ServerSocket.java:170)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.await(StandardServer.java:510)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:521)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.execute(Catalina.java:400)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.process(Catalina.java:180)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:203)
Stopping service Tomcat-Apache
Stopping service Tomcat-Standalone
[INFO] Http11Protocol - -Stoping http11 protocol on 8180 Catalina:type=ThreadPool,name=http8180
```

Jedoch muss man bedenken, dass seit gestern ca. 14 Uhr da nix mehr reingeschrieben wurde, und ich noch fleißig bis ca 24Uhr dran rumgeschraubt habe und neugestartet und wieder gestoppt habe. Müsste ja dann mehr drinstehen.
Eine für heute hat er gar nicht erst angelegt.

Das ist ja das Problem warum ich nicht weiterkomme, ich wüsste nicht wo ich noch schauen soll.

Ich update mal java, aber denke nicht, dass es daran liegt.

greetz
l|N


----------

